# desipramine, please help



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

hi,the new gastro i went to see today prescribed me a low dosis of desipramine to trest pain.I would like to know if someone has used it and what reactionThanks to all who will answeri need it ps I'm usually ibs c, i was reading that this drug is for persons with d, so why did he prescribed this for me?


----------

